# Less Enthusiasm?



## Limamike (Dec 9, 2017)

Is it me or are folks just not into the thrill of pass and the irony of fail anymore?  The board seams a bit slow. Where is the I PASSSSSSEEEDDDDDDD!!!!!   Or damn, the Holidays will SUCKK!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2017)

Limamike said:


> Is it me or are folks just not into the thrill of pass and the irony of fail anymore?  The board seams a bit slow. Where is the I PASSSSSSEEEDDDDDDD!!!!!   Or damn, the Holidays will SUCKK!!!!


Apparently you haven't been keeping up on the Oct 2017 results thread....lol.


----------



## Limamike (Dec 9, 2017)

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## GaryD (Dec 10, 2017)

Limamike said:


> Is it me or are folks just not into the thrill of pass and the irony of fail anymore?  The board seams a bit slow. Where is the I PASSSSSSEEEDDDDDDD!!!!!   Or damn, the Holidays will SUCKK!!!!


The ebullience slowly fades when you come to the realization you will never be paid as much as doctors, bankers, or lawyers as a PE engineer considering our work could have a larger impact on the lives of others


----------



## navixv (Dec 10, 2017)

GaryD said:


> The ebullience slowly fades when you come to the realization you will never be paid as much as doctors, bankers, or lawyers as a PE engineer considering our work could have a larger impact on the lives of others


Oh well, I guess six figures will do.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2017)

navixv said:


> Oh well, I guess six figures will do.


Agreed. Though probably the only difference is that doctors/lawyers/investors typically start around the 6 figure mark. Professional engineers generally have to work their way up to that level. :thumbs:


----------



## navixv (Dec 11, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Agreed. Though probably the only difference is that doctors/lawyers/investors typically start around the 6 figure mark. Professional engineers generally have to work their way up to that level. :thumbs:


Well they also have to go to medical/law school. So hypothetically, by the time we hit 6 figures, they are graduating or recently graduated.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 14, 2017)

navixv said:


> Well they also have to go to medical/law school. So hypothetically, by the time we hit 6 figures, they are graduating or recently graduated.


True.  There are also several other factors.  A lot of doctors initially don't start off with great salaries.  Think of the ones who slog their way in emergency rooms.  Also the hours are crazy.  If you look at the average salaries of all engineers to all physicians the amount is comparable.  Some smaller market general practitioners actually make less.  Now when it comes to surgeons, anesthesiologists, etc. they can make quite a bit.  But their day-to-day routine is truly life or death.  Not saying we don't deserve more, just saying in general the difference may not be that great.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 14, 2017)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> True.  There are also several other factors.  A lot of doctors initially don't start off with great salaries.  Think of the ones who slog their way in emergency rooms.  Also the hours are crazy.  If you look at the average salaries of all engineers to all physicians the amount is comparable.  Some smaller market general practitioners actually make less.  Now when it comes to surgeons, anesthesiologists, etc. they can make quite a bit.  But their day-to-day routine is truly life or death.  Not saying we don't deserve more, just saying in general the difference may not be that great.


Also, it seems as though all of the medical practitioners I know have a boatload of student loan debt (like in the range of mortgage payment).  Most of the engineers I know don't, at least to that extent.


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Dec 14, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Also, it seems as though all of the medical practitioners I know have a boatload of student loan debt (like in the range of mortgage payment).  Most of the engineers I know don't, at least to that extent.


No debt here except for a mortgage.


----------



## User1 (Dec 14, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Agreed. Though probably the only difference is that doctors/lawyers/investors typically start around the 6 figure mark. Professional engineers generally have to work their way up to that level. :thumbs:


still working. forever working.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> still working. forever working.


Need to work on your negotiation skills, you must (Yoda voice).


----------



## GaryD (Dec 17, 2017)

Stephen2awesome said:


> No debt here except for a mortgage.


I am in the same boat...finally replaced my first car out of college - hit the ten year mark and was extremely beat up.... Bought a new minivan and paid it off right away.  Life is much better when you don't have accrued debt and no exactly where you stand with finances.  Mind me asking how much you got left on your mortgage?  I have around 300 K with around 27 years left.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2017)

GaryD said:


> Mind me asking how much you got left on your mortgage?  I have around 300 K with around 27 years left.


Not that you were asking me, but we purchased our home in 2009 for roughly $255k. We're about half way through that now and are aiming to have it paid off completely in 15 yrs (30 yr loan). But then again, we also have 2 PE's under the roof. :thumbs:


----------



## GaryD (Dec 17, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not that you were asking me, but we purchased our home in 2009 for roughly $255k. We're about half way through that now and are aiming to have it paid off completely in 15 yrs (30 yr loan). But then again, we also have 2 PE's under the roof. :thumbs:


Good stuff!  You are on track!  I am in a suburb right outside of Washington DC which makes everything super expensive.  Will hopefully pay our off early as well - just takes a commitment to pay a little extra when possible.  I've got two children at home and wife does not work.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2017)

GaryD said:


> Good stuff!  You are on track!  I am in a suburb right outside of Washington DC which makes everything super expensive.  Will hopefully pay our off early as well - just takes a commitment to pay a little extra when possible.  I've got two children at home and wife does not work.


Indeed, but sounds like you are also financially on track with the right amount of discipline to eliminate debt as best you can. So essentially, the mortgage is our only debt. We had a brief glimpse of being debt free shortly before we purchased our home. We saved a sizable down payment and had no other debt for about a 4-6 mo period. LOL


----------



## sayed (Dec 17, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not that you were asking me, but we purchased our home in 2009 for roughly $255k. We're about half way through that now and are aiming to have it paid off completely in 15 yrs (30 yr loan). But then again, we also have 2 PE's under the roof. :thumbs:


shoulda done what i did. (also bought a home in 2009 at roughly same price, $270k) just go delinquent while saving money and pay off the house in a short payoff prior to foreclosure. If it is your homestead, that'll take 4-5 years.

yes, yes, some people will claim this is 'unethical' but the ceo bankers weren't doing anyone favors by taking in millions in bonuses while their company took in tax-payer bailout money.


----------



## GaryD (Dec 17, 2017)

sayed said:


> shoulda done what i did. (also bought a home in 2009 at roughly same price, $270k) just go delinquent while saving money and pay off the house in a short payoff prior to foreclosure. If it is your homestead, that'll take 4-5 years.
> 
> yes, yes, some people will claim this is 'unethical' but the ceo bankers weren't doing anyone favors by taking in millions in bonuses while their company took in tax-payer bailout money.


How does this work?  Do you get the house at a bargain in the short payoff?  I like the way you are thinking especially the last sentence in your post.


----------



## sayed (Dec 18, 2017)

GaryD said:


> How does this work?  Do you get the house at a bargain in the short payoff?  I like the way you are thinking especially the last sentence in your post.


yup. home is paid off. i did have to bargain. In fact paid a bit more than i wanted due to having to hire a lawyer to postpone 6 months till i got all the cash i needed. (this caused the short payoff to be higher plus lawyer fees)

doing the math, my mortgage was $2000/month x 12 months x 5 years = 120k (i'm pretty sure i was delinquent for longer)

i used that cash with other money i saved for the short payoff

(yes, this was all legal)


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Dec 18, 2017)

Your credit must have taken a major hit...5 years of delinquent mortgage payment.

I know there are all these crazy loopholes out there, but this almost sounds like mortgage fraud.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> @sayed, your credit must have taken a major hit...5 years of delinquent mortgage payment.


This was my initial thought as well. Something I would not be willing to risk at this stage of the game.


----------



## GaryD (Dec 18, 2017)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Your credit must have taken a major hit...5 years of delinquent mortgage payment.
> 
> I know there are all these crazy loopholes out there, but this almost sounds like mortgage fraud.


It probably did as a result - but the fact is - credit is really only used for borrowing purposes.  If he has no plans to borrow again then this is a win-win situation.  The debt-free lifestyle is way better than having perfect credit with a ton of debt.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2017)

I wonder what @mudpuppy would think of this plan...



> shoulda done what i did. (also bought a home in 2009 at roughly same price, $270k) just go delinquent while saving money and pay off the house in a short payoff prior to foreclosure. If it is your homestead, that'll take 4-5 years.
> 
> yes, yes, some people will claim this is 'unethical' but the ceo bankers weren't doing anyone favors by taking in millions in bonuses while their company took in tax-payer bailout money.


----------



## Limamike (May 21, 2019)

How did this turn into a salary discussion?  LOL.  Start ya bit'ness and charge what you  want for the work needed. Supply and demand


----------

